# The chord & karaoke thread



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Sa me amala oro khelena Oro khelena, 
dive kerena Sa o Roma daje
Sa o Roma babo babo Sa o Roma o daje
Sa o Roma babo babo 
Ederlezi, Ederlezi
Sa o Roma daje, Sa o Roma babo,
e bakren chinen A me, chorro, 
dural beshava Romano dive,
amaro dive Amaro dive, 
Ederlezi E devado babo,
amenge bakro Sa o Roma babo,
e bakren chinen Sa o Roma babo babo
Sa o Roma o daje 
Sa o Roma babo babo
Ederlezi, Ederlezi Sa o Roma daje


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Lyrics: jolene jolene jolene jolene I'm begging of you, please don't take my man jolene jolene jolene jolene please don't take him even though you can 
your beauty is beyond compare with flaming locks of auburn hair with ivory skin and eyes of emerald green your smile is like a breath of spring your voice is soft like summer rain I cannot compete with you jolene
and he talks about you in his sleep and there is nothing I can do to keep from crying when he calls your name, jolene
jolene jolene jolene jolene I'm begging of you please don't take my man
jolene jolene jolene jolene please don't take him even though you can
well I can easily understand how you can easily take my man but you don't know what he means to me jolene well you could have your choice of men but I could never love again he's the only one for me jolene 
and I had to had to have this talk with you my happiness depends on you and whatever you decide to do jolene
jolene jolene jolene jolene I'm begging of you please don't take my man jolene jolene jolene jolene please don't take him even though you can


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

its bein harder to focus like nothin i've noticed/ bein fucking up with all the ones that im closest/ so smokin im tokin im chokin im croakin/ closed off from my world, my mind is not open/ speradic eratic, i act like an adicct, its tragic but magic the damage i manage/ bein trying to chill, i can not sit still, ignoring my pills i run for the hills/ i run for the water im bailin im sailin/ im cruisin im leaving, im sick of jus failin/ if im not failin im trailin behind/ mistakin im breakin im shakin my mind/ im nothing like yall my balance is off/ im miss understood its a challenge to talk/ hard to remain admitting im sstrange the way i project every thought that ive made/ stayin on topic is harder than fuck/ im pressin my luck as i tare this shit up/ blame it on me why i cant pay attention/ and why i cant make all these simple connections/ my woman keeps telling me to take my presciptions. now my mines constantly making predictions/ admittin im diferent im ready for blame/ im nothin like yall but i feel just the same/ verse 2: so all of this shit got me not speaking clearly, blame it on me if you suckers cant hear me/ stirring, im learning i can slow down, feel like add just be holding me down/ pullin me down controlling its hard/ my girls hanging on but she knows i be scarred/ diferent im special, i rock instrumentals, with out no essentials, i jot with my pencil/ these visions ive had, decisions i made, when i think of it all contridictions are saved, put them away, im change up my ways, im a try really hard to escape from my pain/ cant count to three but im catching this beat/ riding im ryhming like im incomplete/ causing commotion, im startin racket/ up in a stray jacket im tripping im laughing/ wanna just quit but thats to easy doing/ my life is a trip and i feel like im shroomin/ hoping, im dreaming, escaping my demons, is easier said like finding a reason, or finding a purpose that you figures worth it/ lies that youve kept well eventually surface/ and me here i am and im just trying to listen/ and all i can make out is all of your bitchin/


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------

